# Camping with raw fed dogs??



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

It's getting to be camping weather and I'm excited to take the dogs out with me for the first time in their lives. But all the dogs I've camped with previously have been kibble-fed. I was planning to just put them on kibble for the trip (they're currently kibble fed in the AM, raw fed PM). Then I got to wondering, what do 100% raw feeders do when they go camping? It's a subject of interest to me because I'm putting Bonnie on raw soon due to a new source of income, and I'd hate to switch her to full raw and then put her back to kibble every time we go camping (which is usually multiple times a year in fall and spring, so it's not just a one-time thing).

So when you go camping, how to you keep your raw food from going bad? How do you stop it from attracting animals (bears, raccoons)?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We pack a cooler, half frozen, half thawed, with lots of ice. problem solved!
We also dont have a problem fasting for a day if need be, or even two days in a week. We don't fast two days back to back though. 
Canned fish is also a great easy meal to bring for them. 

If we know we will be fishing, we also plan on that for some of their meals. Zailey ate lots of fresh fish when we went camping at lake powell for a week. We also brought canned fish for her. The morning that we launched on the water, I bought a package of chicken at the grocery store and gorge fed her, too.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Lot and lots of ice. And keeping the cooler in a cool spot while you are camping. The ice will melt and the meat will in thaw, but the water Always stays cold and that keeps the meat cold. At night I put the raw in my car to keep away from bears. Have not hiked camped yet with teagan if that was the case I would probably buy the de hydrated raw or shoot some wild quail or squirrels for her. There is always an unlimited supply of those in the Mountians


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll probably bring Stella and Chewy's freeze-dried raw since I already know the dogs do well on it. It's light-weight (good for backpacking) and easy to feed.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

The freeze-dried is the stuff that can be kept at any temperature right? I forgot about that... Is it the same type of thing as the Natural Variety medallions?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We pack a cooler full of frozen meat (usually chicken quarters) and feed as it thaws. We do the same thing for road trips. 

The ONLY time I'd see it being a problem would be on a long backpacking trip.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

What type of canned fish would you recommend?


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> The freeze-dried is the stuff that can be kept at any temperature right? I forgot about that... Is it the same type of thing as the Natural Variety medallions?


Yup, that's the stuff. There's dehydrated raw, too, but freeze-dried retains more of the nutrition . I'm not sure what Natural Variety is but yeah, they're small medallions.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmm, good to know about the freeze dried.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just bumping this up after reading. We do A LOT of camping and always bring the 3 dogs. I'm glad its easier than I thought


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we are taking the dogs to a spa with us over thanksgiving. i shall pack five meals and probably not even use a cooler. i'm sure the food will be fine outside in my honey's lunch bag with a frozen thingie....i'll take quail and some buffalo, ground. i don't usually feed ground, but this will be easier on the hotel rugs...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

what about taking a live trap with you... setting it the first night, and then dispatching the rabbits you catch for them every day? :becky:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> what about taking a live trap with you... setting it the first night, and then dispatching the rabbits you catch for them every day? :becky:


That is actually not a bad idea!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> That is actually not a bad idea!


That may... or may not be what i was thinking of doing when we go camping with Tobi... *thinks about the livetrap in the basement* :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

david, my friend, which part of spa cation do you not get?

this is not a hunting trip....it's for massage and wraps and room service.....if we really wanted, the kitchen there would room service dinner for the pups if we wanted a home cooked meal.....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> david, my friend, which part of spa cation do you not get?
> 
> this is not a hunting trip....it's for massage and wraps and room service.....if we really wanted, the kitchen there would room service dinner for the pups if we wanted a home cooked meal.....


lol!! i'm sure the hotel would be happy to accommodate your dogs needs :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is a very dog friendly hotel. they provide chef cooked meals, kibble if that's what you feed. i bet they'd throw me a lamb shank if i wanted.....raw, but it would probably cost 20 dolla....

this is why we bring them to this particular spa.

that and the lovely chef who will cook us thanksgiving dinner and bring it to our room and the wonderful masseuse who will be giving us massages.


----------

